# Australian Festival of Travel Writing



## Jesse (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I don't usually stray from the Visa section of these forums, but I'm currently involved in organising the Australian Festival of Travel Writing and I thought that might be something that could interest people on here.

The Festival is coming up next month, the 22-24 March (that's a weekend), and is being held at the University of Melbourne.

There will be lots of great speakers from around the world, including Tony Wheeler (founder of Lonely Planet), Joe Hildebrand (Dumb, Drunk & Racist TV Series), Rolf Potts (US Travel Writer), Olivier Magny (French Food & Wine Writer) and Ben Groundwater (The Backpacker, Globetrotter on a Shoestring for Fairfax Traveller).

There will also be competitions, panels, debates, workshops & a travel confessional booth.

All in all, it will be a great weekend!

Please check out our site Australian Festival Of Travel Writing to find out more, or like us on Facebook/follow us on Twitter to be kept up to date!

Jesse


----------

